# Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...



## oldtimerfreund (8. Okt. 2011)

Hallo,
ich wollte Euch mal zeigen wie mein Vater und ich einen mächtigen Haselnussbaum(stumpf) mit einem 2Tonnen ziehenden Seilzug entfernt haben.
Als Vorarbeit haben rings um den Stumpf gegraben und alle Wurzeln die erreichbar waren zerhackt bzw. mit der Astschere abgetrennt.
Der Haselnussbaum steht jetzt neben dem Loch und wird dann Stückweise mit der Kettensäge zerkleinert.
Nur gut das wir einen großen Kirschbaumstumpf als Gegenhalter hatten...


----------



## Theo (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

Moin Oldtimerfreund.

Da habt ihr euch ja richtig was an Arbeit aufgehalst.
Als wir im Garten eine Krüppelweide abgenommen haben standen wir auch vor einer ähnlichen Aufgabe.
Wir dachte das man mal kurz mit einem Bulli anzieht und gut is es.
Raus bekamen wir den Stumpf, den wir ca 2m stehen lassen haben, dann so wie ihr. 
Wer das mitgemacht hat weiß was da an Arbeit anfällt.

Lieben Gruß von der See sendet...Theo


----------



## Echinopsis (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

Das sieht nach viel Arbeit aus! Ich kann mich noch erinnern als wir unseren Nussbaum gefällt hatten...das sah so ähnlich aus wie bei euch!

(Psst: bitte nicht wundern, ich verschieb Deinen Thread mal ins Gartenunterforum, da passt er besser - der Baum ist ja keine Wasserpflanze)


----------



## PeterBoden (8. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

Hallo,

das ist viel Arbeit.

Solch einen Stumpf welchen du als Widerlager benutzt hast habe ich voriges Jahr ausgebuddelt (eine Wildkirsche, über 50 Jahre alt, gesund), das war über ein Kubikmeter Wurzel- bzw. Erdvolumen, da habe ich 14 Tage dran gehangen.

Der 16 Tonner Bagger hätte dieses Frühjahr bei mir dafür geschätzt ein bis zwei Minuten gebraucht.

Aber das war schon immer so, ich frage mich nur wie die Altvorderen die großen Rodungen im Mittelalter durchgeführt haben. :beten


----------



## oldtimerfreund (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

Hallo,
@Theo
mit dem Bulli das konnte nix werden, der ist gewiss nur durchgerutscht.
Wir hingen dann zu zweit am Hebelrohr des Seilzuges und hatten voll zu tun den zu bewegen, ich schätze daher das schon so 2Tonnen Zuglast anlag.
@PeterBoden
Unsere Nachbar haben letztes Jahr einen Wildkirschenstumpf entfernt.
Leider ist es unmöglich mit einem Bagger etc. in den Hinterhof zu gelangen.
Die haben so weit wie möglich alles freigelegt und dann den Stupf samt Wurzeln mit einer Kettensäge abgetragen, bis er unter der Erde verschwand.

Unseren Kirschbaumstumpf wollen wir stehen lassen der kann las Ablage dienen oder Gegenhalter...


----------



## Nymphaion (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

Hallo,

unsere Altvorderen haben Rodungen prinzipiell an Schwendtagen durchgeführt. Der Stock treibt dann nicht mehr aus und verrottet in kurzer Zeit.


----------



## Theo (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*



oldtimerfreund schrieb:


> Hallo,
> @Theo
> mit dem Bulli das konnte nix werden, der ist gewiss nur durchgerutscht.
> 
> Unseren Kirschbaumstumpf wollen wir stehen lassen der kann las Ablage dienen oder Gegenhalter...



Wir haben den Straps in 2m Höhe angeschlagen um so den Hebel zu nutzen.....ja es kam so wie du schreibst.
Zu deinem tollen Stumpf hätte ich noch die Idee einen Tisch draus zu machen.

@Nymphaion
Was bitte sind die "Schwendtage"?


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

,

ich würde auf jeden fall die komplette Erde abspühlen bevor es mit der Kettensäge losgeht - die Erde ist nicht besonders gut für die Kette.


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

Die traditionellen Schwendtage sind:

Januar: 2., 3., 4., 18.
Februar: 3., 6., 8., 16.
März: 13., 14., 15., 29.
April: 19.
Mai: 3., 10., 22., 25.
Juni: 17., 30.
Juli: 19., 22., 28.
August: 1., 17., 21., 22., 29.
September: 21., 22., 23., 24., 25., 26., 27., 28.
Oktober: 3., 6., 11.
November: 12.

Man sieht, dass sie gruppenweise auftreten. Wo sie sich häufen, kann man davon ausgehen, dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Bäume in einer empfindlichen Phase sind und sich zu dieser Zeit bei einer Beschädigung nicht gut regenerieren können. Isolierte Tage gehören eher zum Volksglauben ohne realen Bezug zu den Vorgängen in der Natur. Unkrautbekämpfung an Schwendtagen soll übrigens auch besser funktionieren als an anderen Terminen. 

'Schwenden' ist der Fachbegriff für eine bestimmte Art der Rodung. Dabei wurden die Bäume nicht gefällt, sondern geringelt oder sonstwie stark beschädigt. Der Baum starb dann innerhalb eines Jahres ab und trocknete vollkommen aus. Diese Bäume konnten dann entweder durch Brandrodung entfernt werden und lieferten dadurch eine erste Düngung für den künftigen Acker, oder man hebelte den kompletten Baum samt Wurzel um und verwendete ihn als Bauholz für die neue Rodungssiedlung. Die Bauholzmethode war in Mitteleuropa die häufigere Vorgehensweise. Orte, die auf diese Weise gegründet wurden, tragen oft ein 'Schwend' oder 'Schwand' in ihrem Namen und geben so ihren Ursprung aus einer Rodung preis. In der Nähe von Ulm gibt es den Ort Schwendi, bei Marktoberdort ein Schwenden, bei Kempten Wasserschwenden, usw.


----------



## Digicat (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

Servus Werner

Danke für die Info ... ist hoch interessant


----------



## laolamia (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

hi!

man muss aber dran glauben oder?
ist das wissentschaftlich begruendbar?

muss mal googeln...hab auch nach rodungsaktionen vor mir

druss
marco


----------



## Kolja (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

Hallo Werner,

das ist ja interessant! Weißt Du auch wie die Aufstellung zu stande gekommen ist? Am Mond kann's ja nicht liegen, Beobachtung, Erfahrungen?


----------



## karsten. (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

oh oh :shock

das gilt ja dann wohl auch für mich 



Nymphaion schrieb:


> .........dass zu diesem Zeitpunkt die Bäume in einer empfindlichen Phase sind und sich zu dieser Zeit bei einer Beschädigung nicht gut regenerieren können. .........oder sonstwie stark beschädigt. Der Baum starb dann innerhalb eines Jahres ab und trocknete vollkommen aus. .........





hab ich doch am 6.10
das Teil 

  

[URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/20/]wieder[/URL] leicht überarbeitet

schaumermal


----------



## DbSam (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*



laolamia schrieb:


> man muss aber dran glauben oder?




Ja, man muss unbedingt an die Schwendtage glauben, sonst wird das nichts.
Der Baum hält sich sonst nicht an seine Prophezeiung und die Wurzel bleibt dann ewig stehen...   


die Edith meint noch etwas sagen zu müssen:
Wahrscheinlich ist eher der Schwendbau gemeint, aber da bleiben die Stubben halt stehen...
Ich würde eher zum Abfräsen tendieren, wenn der im Boden unterhalb der oberfläche verbleibende Wurzelstock nicht stört.
Ansonsten halt mit einem Holzbohrer viele(!) große und tiefe Löcher bohren und mit Kompost auffüllen...



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Theo (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> Die traditionellen Schwendtage sind:
> 
> Januar: 2., 3., 4., 18.
> Februar: 3., 6., 8., 16.
> ...



Danke für die Info, da hab ich noch nie was von gehört. Man lernt halt nie aus.


----------



## DbSam (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

Interessant, die Leute in der Altmark haben sogar ihre eigenen Schwendtage. 
Woher wissen denn nun die Bäume nach welchem Kalender sie sich richten sollen? 


Gruß Carsten

PS: 
Beim nächsten Aderlaß sollte ich vielleicht besser vorher mal in den Kalender schauen...


----------



## PeterBoden (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

Auch von mir ein Danke für die Info!

15 Autominuten von mir aus gibt es im östlichsten Ausläufer des Harzes einen Ort 'Schwenda'.

Das trifft es wohl auf den Punkt.


----------



## Nymphaion (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*



DbSam schrieb:


> Interessant, die Leute in der Altmark haben sogar ihre eigenen Schwendtage.
> Woher wissen denn nun die Bäume nach welchem Kalender sie sich richten sollen?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DbSam (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

Hallo Werner,


es geht ja hier eigentlich ums Bäume fällen und den verbleibenden Stubben.
Und wann ist der beste Zeitpunkt zum Bäume fällen?

Auch ohne obigen Beispiel-Link:
Das hat mit dem Aberglaube der Schwendtage überhaupt nichts zu tun.
Sondern, wie Du auch schon geschrieben hast, man sollte für die Arbeiten und deren Ziele die jeweilige Jahreszeit und Wachstumsphasen beachten. Dazu die Schwendtage zu nutzen, dass sehe ich hier als kompletten Unfug an.

Ich sehe hier eher einen geschichtlichen und namentlichen Zusammenhang zwischen dem Schwendbau und den Schwendtagen.


Aber interessant zu wissen sind solche Dinge trotzdem. Sonst hätte mich Dein Beitrag mich auch nicht so zur Googelei angeregt. Dafür: Danke 



Gruß Carsten


----------



## Wuzzel (10. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*



Nymphaion schrieb:


> September: 21., 22., 23., 24., 25., 26., 27., 28.



Wow ... dann haben wir ja unsere beiden alten Buchen intuitiv genau am richtigen Tag (24.9.) 
abgesägt, da bin ich gespannt, wie schnell der Stubben vermodert. 

Ob ich da besondere Schwingungen gespürt habe, das wir für ddiese Arbeit genau den Termin gewählt haben ? 

Gruß Wuzzel


----------



## laolamia (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

hi!

das mit dem holz machen im winter hab ich mal bei den alten bauern klug********risch angebracht  (ich als zugezogener stadtmensch). hab alles begruendet mit wachstum und wassergehalt und feuchte des holzese...die bauern hielten sich am bier fest und hoerten geduldig zu..... dann sagte einer: junge- im winter hatten die bauern einfach dafuer zeit und lachte.... jaja so einfach kann die begruendung sein 
jetzt sieben jahre spaeter lachen sie wenigstens nicht mehr ueber meine vogelschutzhecke und das insektenhotel 

gruss marco
aber wenn ein nachbar eine computerfrage hat dann kann ich auftrumpfen hihihih


----------



## Nymphaion (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

>die bauern hielten sich am bier fest und hoerten geduldig zu..... dann sagte einer: junge- im winter hatten die bauern einfach dafuer zeit und lachte.... <

Da sind die Bauern einfach schlecht informiert. Natürlich kann man heute auch nasses Holz schlagen und in Trocknungskammern trocknen, aber die Qualität liegt doch deutlich unter dem von Holz das zu einer vernünftigen Zeit geschlagen wurde und dann langsam austrocknen durfte. Nasses Holz ist viel anfälliger für Pilzbefall und verblaut oft schon wenn es im Wald für den Abtransport gelagert wird.  Dafür bekommt man keinen vernünftigen Preis. 

Vielleicht legst Du Deinen Bauern mal diesen Flyer hin: http://www.forst.bayern.de/fuer-den-waldbesitzer/27812/linkurl_15.pdf

Da findet man unter anderm den Hinweis Kiefern nur im Winter zu schlagen und Laubholz zwischen November und Januar. Ab Februar steigt der Saft in den Bäumen, was jeder bestätigen kann der schon einmal Obstbäume geschnitten hat. 

Ich lebe in einer sehr waldreichen Region. Rund um uns herum sind die Fuggerschen Wälder und reichlich Staatswald. Beide Arten Wald werden von diplomierten Forstwirten betreut. Ich habe hier noch nie Holzeinschlag außerhalb des Winters gesehen - obwohl die Forstarbeiter rund ums Jahr eingestellt sind. Das wird seinen Grund haben.


----------



## laolamia (11. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Das entfernen eines Haselnussbaumes...*

ich glaube dir... lege aber trotzdem keinem einen fleyer vor


----------

